# HAUNTED TRAIL IDEAS



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Putrid has some Cheesie Prop ideas.The ideas that I have would be to get a couple of corpses,some corpse heads etc.Check out my website at www.creativecorpses.com.I am always willing to help anybody out I can.E-mail me and let me know what kind of budget your dealing with and we'll talk if you like.

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for the lead in Rod! I AM THE CHEESE! LOL
Hi Terry and Robin and welcome to the best Halloween forum on the net! Nosta is the one to post and give good ideas about trails. He's my hero. Made some kid puke on one of his! 

When it comes to props I’m as cheep as you can get. Please check out my photo album on this site. If you like what you see I have somewhat detailed instructions at;

http://home.earthlink.net/~tekvov/

Because your haunt has to be out side you will need to waterproof everything as much as possible. If you use polyurethane remember that it will turn whites to yellow and grays to various shades of slime green. This may be a good thing for creepier tombstones and moldy corpses.

Please continue to post and if need be ask questions. We’d all like to know how things are working out for both of you. Good luck with your camp site.



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. If you leave something in your refrigerator so long it stops stinking does it classify as a prop or jerky?


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

Where in Ohio is Bellfontaine? I live in Ohio too, and if it's not too far away, maybe I can be of some assistance.

Mike


----------



## lordwolfgangkrauser (Apr 19, 2002)

Check out area second hand stores for things that can be tailored to your haunt. You can also collect cardboard boxes free at smart and final, and make your own caskets and tombstones with some cheep paint. 
Tombstones can be outlined in blue and purple neo paint and light with a black light. I use this yearly with some cardboard tombstones and every year all the visitors are impressed. (Very cheap and impressive)
Fan Ghosts set up some white sheets in a ghost shape and use some neon paint on them (very cool and cheap)
Good Luck


----------



## dragon_girl (Oct 8, 2003)

you could have somthing big fall down and almost hit the people going on the haunted trail like a giant spider or something i did the on my trail and it really scared people


----------



## That Noise in the Dark (Sep 21, 2004)

bellefontaine is between lima and dayton. a little east of sidney. and i have a question myself. what is an easy way to make rooms on a trail but not have to buy sheets of plywood or anything that expensive.


----------



## haunted4fun (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey here is a great idea for your rooms on your trail. We use black plastic, the kind you use as a throw down for painting, you can purchase this at walmart for $4.67. It is 10 ft wide by 25 ft long. Its in the paint isle. It is really thick and works great. We used it to build our maze in our trail and for numerous other things. Hope it helps.

Haunted4fun


----------



## That Noise in the Dark (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for that idea...i never thought of that. Now..my only other question is how do you get them to stand up? would you build a frame or what?


----------



## haunted4fun (Jul 7, 2004)

WE used alot of trees lol. We started out with a good area for our maze and then if we needed a post we would cut down a tree and then dig a hole for it and put it where we needed it. We also used those nails with the plastic head on the end of them to nail the plastic with to prevent it from ripping. We have our trail outside obviously and we use the plastic for all sorts of things for our rooms, for roofs for the rooms, for our entrance and exit, and many more things. Its a good thing. Hope this helps ya. Hope to see you all at the Forest of Fear this year. Visit our websites at www.forestofear6.blinkz.com or at www.hauntedillinois.com and look for the listing for the forest of fear.


Happy Haunting

Haunted4fun


----------



## WormSIW (Aug 17, 2010)

At our haunted trail we have built a little smaller version of the fron end of a semi and have lights and air horns on the front. and at the right time, we let the front end roll down the hill and sound the horns and the cable attached to the truck (and the other end is attached to a tree) catches just before the truck hits the trailer or ppl. 

hope this helps


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Our local camp ground uses rope lighting up about 7-8 ft in the trees to give a little light and also to mark which way to go....Works pretty good....I imagine clear x-mas strands would just as well.... ZR


----------

